# Parlantes viejos,, que recomiendan?



## javinat (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola gente! como andan?
Tengo un problema con unos parlantes de computadora que tengo en mi casa y estan sin uso, los queria poner en mi pieza para tener un poco de musica pero me encuentro que la conexion a la electricidad esta por medio usb.
A lo que me preguntaba que seria mejor, si comprar un aparatito esos que se conecta a 220v para cargar los mp3/mp4 o comprar un transformador y cambiar la ficha? que les parece mejor?

DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS! 

Si me recomiendan el trasformador, que salida tendria que tener y de cuantos ampers?


----------



## Tavo (Jul 16, 2010)

Jaja... Antes que tener eso prefiero el silencio...

Cualquier amplificador que se alimente por medio de USB es un desastre. Un puerto USB entrega 5V y drena 500mA. Con esa potencia no hacés ni 1W rms.

Te aconsejaría que guardes ese ampli para rellenar algún espacio vacío de algún almohadón y te hagas algo un poquito más decente... jeje...
Aunque sea, dos TDA2003...

Tendrías que conseguir un transformador de 5V 500mA o 0,5A que es lo mismo.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------

